# Molly, Thud, tiny bit of Kylie. Best pictures of Thud, EVER.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She looks so sad.









Sweet girl. Who needs plucked.









Group picture!









Poor Thud, all in the background. But MY GIRLS. (Also: Molly sits really tall).









Water dog.









Shake it off!









He shrinks when wet.









Having a lie down.

Best for last/next post.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

All right, the really awesome ones now. Finally









This is so Molly it makes my chest hurt.

Same thing applies to these, with Thud:




























That's all. Thanks for looking, and thanks for putting up with my picture spam!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the group shots! You have such pretty girls! Oh, Thudling...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I love your picture spam! Please never stop posting it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> I love the group shots! You have such pretty girls! Oh, Thudling...


Pretty girls, goofy boy - but I've realized lately I keep describing him as "The Sensible One". How wild is that?!



Kuma'sMom said:


> I love your picture spam! Please never stop posting it!


I couldn't if I wanted. it's a sickness.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They look great. I love your pictures!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> They look great. I love your pictures!


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of the goobers.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Fantastic pictures, Kylie's so very expressive!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


>


OMG! His ears are up! I don't think I've ever seen Thud's ears up. Just when I thought I couldn't be more in love with your dog...


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Great pics and beautiful dogs! I envy your ability to do action pics.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Fantastic pictures, Kylie's so very expressive!


She is REALLY Good at making her feelings known, even when you can't hear her. She's also really good at looking pathetic, which is only sometimes related.



cookieface said:


> OMG! His ears are up! I don't think I've ever seen Thud's ears up. Just when I thought I couldn't be more in love with your dog...


They don't go up often or stay up for long, but it's a really good look for him (says me, with my house filled with prick eared dogs ). 



Sandakat said:


> Great pics and beautiful dogs! I envy your ability to do action pics.


Thanks! Less my ability than the camera's, really - It's pretty good at taking a lot of pictures very, very fast. Some of them come out weird, but when they come out right they're just gold.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Came here expecting a dog pyramid... I am SO DISAPPOINTED that it just turned out to be more wonderful photos of your gorgeous dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Came here expecting a dog pyramid... I am SO DISAPPOINTED that it just turned out to be more wonderful photos of your gorgeous dogs.


I'm sorry . We've got it more or less lying down (Thud) but he's kind of bony and his skin is kind of slippy so she's getting a heck of a core work out learning to stand on that. WE WILL GET THERE.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pictures! I adore the one of Kylie swimming and sticking her tongue out. So sweet!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thud! 

So ... would you call the cops if I stole Thud, or just send angry forum messages?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> Great pictures! I adore the one of Kylie swimming and sticking her tongue out. So sweet!


 That she's the most likely dog to GO SWIMMING instead of wallowing in water delights me. So totally not what people expect.



Amaryllis said:


> Thud!
> 
> So ... would you call the cops if I stole Thud, or just send angry forum messages?


If I knew you stole him I'd just send angry messages. I like you. Now. I might cry a lot, though.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

CptJack said:


> That she's the most likely dog to GO SWIMMING instead of wallowing in water delights me. So totally not what people expect.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew you stole him I'd just send angry messages. I like you. Now. I might cry a lot, though.


I dunno, I could put up with some tears ...


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I love Thud so much!! 

All your dogs are just too adorable. I have to admit that Kylie is one of the most expressive dogs ever!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I dunno, I could put up with some tears ...


The true question, would your apartment complex allow you to have a second huge dog?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

dagwall said:


> The true question, would your apartment complex allow you to have a second huge dog?


I'm gonna say no so Thud can come live with me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just going to leave you all to fight it out amongst yourselves. Maybe I'll run for the hills with Thud. *Maybe* I'll take advantage of the confusion to kidnap Katie. 



mudypony said:


> I love Thud so much!!
> 
> All your dogs are just too adorable. I have to admit that Kylie is one of the most expressive dogs ever!


Thanks! I'm sure he'd love you, too.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I'm just going to leave you all to fight it out amongst yourselves. Maybe I'll run for the hills with Thud. *Maybe* I'll take advantage of the confusion to kidnap Katie.


Kidnap?!? There are days I'd gladly give her a suitcase and one-way ticket to anywhere but here.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Kidnap?!? There are days I'd gladly give her a suitcase and one-way ticket to anywhere but here.


Oh, well in that case let's just trade. You deal with Thud for a while, I'll deal with Katie and we can switch back when we're finished. I won't even give her back with a mohawk.


----------

